# Turkey Vulture & Red-tailed Hawk



## Hunter58 (Oct 25, 2014)

This Turkey Vulture was flying over so I took a few shots of it







And right behind it was a Red-tailed Hawk.


----------



## WesternGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice shots.  I like that you were able to capture detail in the underside of the wings.    This is not always an easy thing to do!

WesternGuy


----------



## baturn (Oct 26, 2014)

Great shots! As WG said, over head shots like this are hard to get this kind of detail.


----------



## pjaye (Oct 26, 2014)

Fantastic shots. Turkey vultures are so ugly but they are really graceful flyers.


----------

